# BBW Complaint Thread.....



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2009)

We have "random complaints" threads in several places on the boards...so why not one centric to BBW complaints? 

My first complaint: Why are the guys on the FA forum allowed to say things like "henpecked by feminist bullies" and a mod let's that statement stand yet we are not allowed to say anything even slightly negative about FAs we have enountered on this board? 

Seems like a double standard.....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My first complaint: Why are the guys on the FA forum allowed to say things like "henpecked by feminist bullies"



I usually stay out of the FA forum because the topics tend not interest me, but I saw that too. I bit my tongue and said nothing because it is a "protected forum." It did seem like an overly harsh generalization to let slide though. Maybe the mods missed it?

I lurk here because the topics interest me more but tend not to post because as a non BBW I don't want to seem to be intruding.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I usually stay out of the FA forum because the topics tend not interest me, but I saw that too. I bit my tongue and said nothing because it is a "protected forum." It did seem like an overly harsh generalization to let slide though. Maybe the mods missed it?
> 
> I lurk here because the topics interest me more but tend not to post because as a non BBW I don't want to seem to be intruding.



A mod posted a warning just a few posts AFTER that post.....so I have my doubts about it being missed. 

I am in full effing resentment mode right now over that shit......glad this is a complaint thread.

Protected forum? sure...but FAs seem to get that protection in this forum, too yet we don't get it in the reverse. How in hell is that fair?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Protected forum? sure...but FAs seem to get that protection in this forum, too yet we don't get it in the reverse. How in hell is that fair?



I just doubled checked. It looks like the that comment was removed as well as several others and the moderator posted a warning that it's a "protected forum" and FAs shouldn't be needled. Hopefully needling from FAs will not be tolerated as well.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 9, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I lurk here because the topics interest me more but tend not to post because as a non BBW I don't want to seem to be intruding.



I personally don't mind comments myself..It those comments that say we need to get over it or it can't be as bad as we say that chaps my ass....LOL


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 9, 2009)

Oh I have a big complaint..It more of a woman complaint then a BBW complaint but anyways..I hate it when I have to go into a home improvement store and have to ask for assistance with something....I hate when the guy helping me talks down to me or tries to dumb down his reply to me because he doesn't think I know what I am doing..Or car buying..Grrrrrrrr

I have been single forever with 2 older brothers there is not a lot of stuff that I do not know how to do by myself..I usually can't find what I am looking for because some companies do not put what the thing can do on the package or it's not where you would expect it to be...

As for car buying,I do my homework and I always check to see the going price for the type of car I am buying...I always go in with the type of car I want and the price I am willing to pay,then I get the salesman that wants to show me how good the vanity mirror is on the back of the "shit I forgot what it's called"....LMAO


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 10, 2009)

BubbleButtBabe, I totally know how you feel. Not only am I a woman, but I'm also a teenager.. I walked into the car dealership by myself and the sales people ran over to me in hoards like "let's see what overpriced piece of shit we can get her to buy." Luckily, I consider myself pretty smart, even if I don't know much about cars and walked away with a great deal. Something empowering about that really. :]


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 10, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We have "random complaints" threads in several places on the boards...so why not one centric to BBW complaints?
> 
> My first complaint: Why are the guys on the FA forum allowed to say things like "henpecked by feminist bullies" and a mod let's that statement stand yet we are not allowed to say anything even slightly negative about FAs we have enountered on this board?
> 
> Seems like a double standard.....



I understand what you are saying, GEF .. but in a way, I don't mind the comments because I don't think that they paint the person issuing them in a very positive light. Isn't it better to know upfront the kind of people you should avoid?


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 10, 2009)

I didn't get the job, and I should be thankful that I have a job but right now I don't feel thankful.

Going to have to go back to old job at the end of next month and I didn't want to do that...


----------



## olwen (Aug 10, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I didn't get the job, and I should be thankful that I have a job but right now I don't feel thankful.
> 
> Going to have to go back to old job at the end of next month and I didn't want to do that...



That sucks, but maybe there's a reason you weren't meant to get that job. Maybe something even better will come down the pike. 

My general complaint for the day is that there isn't a handsome debonair playboy millionaire in my life. I would not be opposed to a weekend on the french riviera right about now. LOL 

And I've yet to win the lottery. It would be awfully nice to be able to send the student loan people a check for the full sum so I don't have to think about it anymore. Blurg.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> My general complaint for the day is that there isn't a handsome debonair playboy millionaire in my life. I would not be opposed to a weekend on the french riviera right about now. LOL



When you find him can I use him when you aren't? LOL


----------



## olwen (Aug 10, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> When you find him can I use him when you aren't? LOL



He's a debonair playboy, a ladies man, a man's man, a man about town. Would I have a choice? LOL (+1 if you can guess the movie that line is from.)


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 10, 2009)

What bugs the hell out of me is finding a quirky t-shirt that I really like on a quirky t-shirt website... and they don't make women's sizes above an XL.  The kicker is when the men's sizes go up to 3X.

FAT GIRLS LIKE STUPID PUNS TOO, YA KNOW.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 10, 2009)

olwen said:


> He's a debonair playboy, a ladies man, a man's man, a man about town. Would I have a choice? LOL (+1 if you can guess the movie that line is from.)




can't guess, I'm not good with movie lines. I googled but came up with two different movies. Austin Powers and a movie called Down With Love )


----------



## olwen (Aug 10, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> What bugs the hell out of me is finding a quirky t-shirt that I really like on a quirky t-shirt website... and they don't make women's sizes above an XL.  The kicker is when the men's sizes go up to 3X.
> 
> FAT GIRLS LIKE STUPID PUNS TOO, YA KNOW.



I never buy women's t-shirts anyway. They are usually cut really small. I have a few man sized t-shirts from sites like thinkgeek.com and jinx.com, but I likey the geeky. Live long and prosper. 



fatgirlflyin said:


> can't guess, I'm not good with movie lines. I googled but came up with two different movies. Austin Powers and a movie called Down With Love )



Down with Love is right, but -1 for having to look it up.  It's one of the few romantic comedies I like since it's so kitchy (sp?)

Another complaint: not having a hot service sub to clean my apartment.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 11, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> What bugs the hell out of me is finding a quirky t-shirt that I really like on a quirky t-shirt website... and they don't make women's sizes above an XL.  The kicker is when the men's sizes go up to 3X.
> 
> FAT GIRLS LIKE STUPID PUNS TOO, YA KNOW.



This is a major complaint of mine, as men/unisex Ts fit me terribly.


----------



## Tau (Aug 11, 2009)

olwen said:


> That sucks, but maybe there's a reason you weren't meant to get that job. Maybe something even better will come down the pike.
> 
> My general complaint for the day is that there isn't a handsome debonair playboy millionaire in my life. I would not be opposed to a weekend on the french riviera right about now. LOL
> 
> And I've yet to win the lottery. It would be awfully nice to be able to send the student loan people a check for the full sum so I don't have to think about it anymore. Blurg.



WHAT SHE SAID!!!!! All I have to add to the second point is, ' playboy millionaire _*with a big dick*_ in my life...'


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tooz said:


> This is a major complaint of mine, as men/unisex Ts fit me terribly.



Yeah, I'm thirding this.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Aug 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> WHAT SHE SAID!!!!! All I have to add to the second point is, ' playboy millionaire _*with a big dick*_ in my life...'



I KNOW you meant to add "....and knows how to use it" to that sentence


----------



## olwen (Aug 11, 2009)

Tau said:


> WHAT SHE SAID!!!!! All I have to add to the second point is, ' playboy millionaire _*with a big dick*_ in my life...'



LOL I could do without the dick part I think. It's the millionaire playboy part that seems more appealing. I could be wined and dined in the kinds of places I can't affor to go to and be treated like semi-royalty for a few days. I saw To Catch A Thief the other day and so the seeming beauty and grandeur of the french riviera is still in my mind. Le sigh.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

olwen said:


> LOL I could do without the dick part I think. It's the millionaire playboy part that seems more appealing. I could be wined and dined in the kinds of places I can't affor to go to and be treated like semi-royalty for a few days. I saw To Catch A Thief the other day and so the seeming beauty and grandeur of the french riviera is still in my mind. Le sigh.



Aaah but Olwen, even the female lead (Grace Kelly) got her "fireworks" set off in the movie. I'd like to think the male lead (Cary Grant) had more than enough rocket power for the task.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 11, 2009)

Tooz said:


> This is a major complaint of mine, as men/unisex Ts fit me terribly.



I'm... fourth-ing.


----------



## olwen (Aug 11, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Aaah but Olwen, even the female lead (Grace Kelly) got her "fireworks" set off in the movie. I'd like to think the male lead (Cary Grant) had more than enough rocket power for the task.



LOL True.  She kisses him after all. She knew what she was doing. Hehe.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I'm... fourth-ing.



Yeah, totally bought a mens/unisex tshirt from a concert tonight and I didn't realize the lady gave me a large instead of XL until I had already sat down and they wouldn't let me trade. I tried it on and LOL at me trying to squeeze into a large.. oh well, I'll just wear it with a hoodie or something over it so you can see the logo a bit. Gah.

PS - The Donnas, Pat Benetar and Blondie are fantastic in concert<3


----------



## Tania (Aug 12, 2009)

Cramps and the resulting drainage bite. Hard.


----------



## wrench13 (Aug 12, 2009)

The movie is "Young Frankenstien"


----------



## olwen (Aug 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yeah, totally bought a mens/unisex tshirt from a concert tonight and I didn't realize the lady gave me a large instead of XL until I had already sat down and they wouldn't let me trade. I tried it on and LOL at me trying to squeeze into a large.. oh well, I'll just wear it with a hoodie or something over it so you can see the logo a bit. Gah.
> 
> PS - The Donnas, Pat Benetar and Blondie are fantastic in concert<3



I was thinking about going to that show! I didn't tho...can't remember why I didn't....I don't like the Donnas, so I think it was the thought of trying to figure out exactly when to get there and still get a good spot maybe.....I hope it was an excellent show anyway.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

olwen said:


> I was thinking about going to that show! I didn't tho...can't remember why I didn't....I don't like the Donnas, so I think it was the thought of trying to figure out exactly when to get there and still get a good spot maybe.....I hope it was an excellent show anyway.



It really was a great show! The Donnas actually only played for 15 minutes or so (which was disappointing for me, as I love the Donnas!)


----------



## olwen (Aug 12, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> It really was a great show! The Donnas actually only played for 15 minutes or so (which was disappointing for me, as I love the Donnas!)



Oh man. I shoulda just bit the bullet and gone to the show. :doh:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 12, 2009)

olwen said:


> Oh man. I shoulda just bit the bullet and gone to the show. :doh:



Aw, I feel bad you missed it!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 12, 2009)

who on earth told designers to make so many plus size clothes from materials that 

a. have no give
b. get static cling the instant you put them on thus removing the 'flowy' look they were trying for
c. are so sheer you have to wear shirts under them
d. have no sleeves-or those sheer sleeves you can see through anyway
e. look like something my grandma would wear
f. are made only of the loudest, most unflattering pattern they could find

ug. shopping. it's a hit or miss thing...


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 12, 2009)

completely random but here it goes...


... I know that I'm a "newbie" or whatnot to these boards, and I guess I am not familiar with everyone or everything here. I was so psyched to find such a great group of people online- very intelligent and accepting. I was PSYCHED... then I encountered some forum bullies (no names need be mentioned) and it completely turned me away from the site. I just get so pissed about the things some people have to say on here and the way some people with moderator privleges love to power trip and delete my posts. I felt supremely offended. It made me come to resent this site and the people on it. However, something in the back of my mind always forces me to check up on the forums- _maybe the spark will come back.. idk_. What I really don't understand is why people are so freaking mean to others on here. Its just the internet! I have read posts about some people joking about this site being like "Lord of the Flies", and it's most certainly true. Who the hell dictates who's better than another person- on the INTERNET!!!!!! Who even cares! Its just that behavior that disgusts me. The fact that people try to boss and bully others on this forum by deleting posts, arguing the syntax of a sentence, claiming eachother of being homophobic.... the list goes on and on! And to think I once believed that this website had the most amazing group of people.... pfft.... not saying its everyone.... i'm just trying to hold on to what I once thought was a highlight to my day if you know what I mean


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 13, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> What I really don't understand is why people are so freaking mean to others on here. Its just the internet!



There's your answer. It's the Internet.

Or, to cite Penny Arcade:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 13, 2009)

I want to rant about clothes as well...Found a shirt I liked,fits in the shoulders and chest..Put it on and it wont fit across my belly..Why? Somebody put darts into the body of the shirt..Good grief!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 13, 2009)

olwen said:


> I was thinking about going to that show! I didn't tho...can't remember why I didn't....I don't like the Donnas, so I think it was the thought of trying to figure out exactly when to get there and still get a good spot maybe.....I hope it was an excellent show anyway.



You don't like the Donnas? Even so, been worth it just to see Blondie.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> You don't like the Donnas? Even so, been worth it just to see Blondie.



Weirdly enough, I thought Pat Benetar was a lot better than Blondie.. I mean, don't get me wrong, I like her too but PB really surprised me. Her voice is awesome.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 13, 2009)

I think Pat Benetar is great too. Just always been more partial to Blondie.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 13, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I think Pat Benetar is great too. Just always been more partial to Blondie.



As a general rule, me too.. hence the surprise. But yeah, fantastic concert overall. :]


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 13, 2009)

Tooz said:


> This is a major complaint of mine, as men/unisex Ts fit me terribly.



Am I the only one who doesn't have a problem wearing a men's tee?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 13, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't have a problem wearing a men's tee?



*Nope, men's tees fit me fine also. I can also wear their tanks without a problem.*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2009)

I effing hate wearing men's clothing....they make me feel like a big, huge, round, ugly....oh and did I say big?....lumberjack :doh:

Paul Bunyon wasn't sexy, IMO......


----------



## Crystal (Aug 13, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I effing hate wearing men's clothing....they make me feel like a big, huge, round, ugly....oh and did I say big?....lumberjack :doh:
> 
> Paul Bunyon wasn't sexy, IMO......



Pecos Bill on the other hand...

With that rope and cowboy hat? *drools*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 13, 2009)

Only if it's a big.........ten gallon hat...........


but a man with rope....now that is definitely sexy....... :smitten:


----------



## olwen (Aug 13, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> You don't like the Donnas? Even so, been worth it just to see Blondie.



they suck worse than rotten eggs. I just can't stand em. What's even worse is just the general lack of really good new rock music these days. I hate that I haven't heard anything in the past year that has really moved me. It almost makes me want to give up on the genre.  Somebody make some decent music arredy.


----------



## missmiss (Aug 13, 2009)

krismiss said:


> I'm... fourth-ing.



I just want to say...I am soooo angry with all clothes sizing! How come a size 11/13 in youth size tunic from wallyworld fits just fine with a size XL in woman's tunic from the mall does not? What? No sense!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 13, 2009)

I think lumberjacks are quite sexy.


----------



## Weeze (Aug 13, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I think lumberjacks are quite sexy.



ME TOO.

Lumberjacks in flannel = om nom nom


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 14, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> Pecos Bill on the other hand...
> 
> With that rope and cowboy hat? *drools*



Tight pair of wranglers and scuff up boots!!! *drools*


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 14, 2009)

krismiss said:


> ME TOO.
> 
> Lumberjacks in flannel = om nom nom








:eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2::eat2:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 14, 2009)

frankman said:


> ...snip...
> 
> What's bothering me is the amount of hair one single cat can shed.



Uh Frank...? You are aware this is the BBW Complaint Thread....?


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 14, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> There's your answer. It's the Internet.
> 
> Or, to cite Penny Arcade:



 made my day haha


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 14, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> > yum   :eat2:


----------



## AshleyEileen (Aug 14, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> yum   :eat2:



I'm in the midst of making dinner for that gorgeous boy. :eat2:


----------



## luscious_lulu (Aug 14, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *Nope, men's tees fit me fine also. I can also wear their tanks without a problem.*



Men's tank tops are awesome, the t-shirts not so much.


----------



## Tina (Aug 14, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We have "random complaints" threads in several places on the boards...so why not one centric to BBW complaints?
> 
> My first complaint: Why are the guys on the FA forum allowed to say things like "henpecked by feminist bullies" and a mod let's that statement stand yet we are not allowed to say anything even slightly negative about FAs we have enountered on this board?
> 
> Seems like a double standard.....



Just a note. That post was moderated, and we do try to keep a complimentary set of rules. So no, it's NOT okay for those kinds of comments to be posted, and I would think that people would know that and give it a bit of time. Yes, it took a while, but it was removed.

For one thing, the "whys" are that this board has three mods and the FA/FFA board has two. It can make a difference. I can't speak further for that side of the street, but I try to do my best to keep the rules on my side of the street, as do we all. It was tempting to go over and remove it myself at the time, but it's specifically not my board to moderate, and it would be great if they had another mod there to help. I think that to treat it as if it was purposely tolerated for days or something is a bit dramatic.


----------



## butch (Aug 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I effing hate wearing men's clothing....they make me feel like a big, huge, round, ugly....oh and did I say big?....lumberjack :doh:
> 
> Paul Bunyon wasn't sexy, IMO......



I, on the other hand, look effing hot in men's clothing, lol. 

My complaint is, hotels are expensive in major cities. There's a recession going on, and airfares are dirt cheap, but I can't find a hotel deal at all. Waaaa!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 15, 2009)

butch said:


> I, on the other hand, look effing hot in men's clothing, lol.
> 
> *My complaint is, hotels are expensive in major cities. There's a recession going on, and airfares are dirt cheap, but I can't find a hotel deal at all. Waaaa! *



YES! Even the decent "cheap" hotels are running near, if not over, $100 a night, it's ridiculous!


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 15, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'm in the midst of making dinner for that gorgeous boy. :eat2:



you're a lucky lucky girl you


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

Tina said:


> Just a note. That post was moderated, and we do try to keep a complimentary set of rules. So no, it's NOT okay for those kinds of comments to be posted, and I would think that people would know that and give it a bit of time. Yes, it took a while, but it was removed.
> 
> For one thing, the "whys" are that this board has three mods and the FA/FFA board has two. It can make a difference. I can't speak further for that side of the street, but I try to do my best to keep the rules on my side of the street, as do we all. It was tempting to go over and remove it myself at the time, but it's specifically not my board to moderate, and it would be great if they had another mod there to help. I think that to treat it as if it was purposely tolerated for days or something is a bit dramatic.




Dramatic or no....my initial frustration came because it was there awhile after I reported it....and the mod said that he didn't know what I was referring to when I contacted him about it. He later let me know that it was gone and I thanked him.

Expecting fair treatment and openly sharing a problem isn't dramatic, IMO.


----------



## Tina (Aug 15, 2009)

Often it's just a matter of time, ability to handle the problem right at the moment, not seeing it, whatever. I understand that some feel that it wasn't removed soon enough, and had I been able to do it myself, I would have, but it's specifically not my board to moderate. We've seen many posts that communicate that community members want us to respond right away to things, and that's not always possible. Sometimes things will sit for a little while before being removed. 

I would hope you don't _actually_ think that us moderators sanction misognyistic posts towards women and rush in to moderate misandrynistic comments towards men, as your post seems to read -- as if we "allow" one group to do things that another group isn't allowed to do -- like it's sanctioned, or something. That idea is, I admit, irritating, and when I posted to you, I was irritated and so to me, your words did read as being dramatic.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 15, 2009)

Tina said:


> Often it's just a matter of time, ability to handle the problem right at the moment, not seeing it, whatever. I understand that some feel that it wasn't removed soon enough, and had I been able to do it myself, I would have, but it's specifically not my board to moderate. We've seen many posts that communicate that community members want us to respond right away to things, and that's not always possible. Sometimes things will sit for a little while before being removed.
> 
> I would hope you don't _actually_ think that us moderators sanction misognyistic posts towards women and rush in to moderate misandrynistic comments towards men, as your post seems to read -- as if we "allow" one group to do things that another group isn't allowed to do -- like it's sanctioned, or something. That idea is, I admit, irritating, and when I posted to you, I was irritated and so to me, your words did read as being dramatic.




I feel a great frustration sometimes that I see so many openly bashing, in a generalized fashion, "women of the board" as being mean, or needing to shut up, etc. when some of the menfolk are not walks in the parks and quite fallible themselves. I do sometimes not log on for a day or two in an attempt to alleviate my own frustrations. 

Since I am not always aware of "behind the scenes", I cannot guess when or if something will be taken care of. I also realize that the mods are volunteers who are diligent in a big place so I didn't mean to cause any strife or bad feelings. I will remember to be more patient if there is a next time.


----------



## Tina (Aug 16, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I feel a great frustration sometimes that I see so many openly bashing, in a generalized fashion, "women of the board" as being mean, or needing to shut up, etc. when some of the menfolk are not walks in the parks and quite fallible themselves. I do sometimes not log on for a day or two in an attempt to alleviate my own frustrations.
> 
> Since I am not always aware of "behind the scenes", I cannot guess when or if something will be taken care of. I also realize that the mods are volunteers who are diligent in a big place so I didn't mean to cause any strife or bad feelings. I will remember to be more patient if there is a next time.



Thank you, Greenie, for understanding. I'm totally aware of how opaque the curtain is, and how little community members can see when it comes to admin stuff. It's partly why I and others have tried to explain certain things at times, in order to create understanding, because no one likes to be moderated. Unfortunately, I feel pretty certain there will be a next time. I think the lag time is probably worse during the Summer, as more of us are busy with vacations, activities, etc. Just know that if a clear violation is reported it won't be ignored. It may take a bit of time, but it won't be ignored. I know it might seem like it is from your, and others', perspective, but it's not.

BTW, frankly, I hate that shit, too.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Aug 16, 2009)

I am BROKE. Like....'rice and ketchup for dinner all week' broke. And it sucks balls.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 18, 2009)

succubus_dxb said:


> I am BROKE. Like....'rice and ketchup for dinner all week' broke. And it sucks balls.



aww... nooo... well to add to that complaint, I'm ramen noodle soup broke... so thats what I get to eat until i get my bills paid... YUM

... and furthermore.... this humidity is making my joints so stiff, i didn't even get out of bed today, because i pretty much couldnt.
loving life... one day at a time


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 18, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> YES! Even the decent "cheap" hotels are running near, if not over, $100 a night, it's ridiculous!



Where are you trying to find a hotel at? I know Indianapolis had one for $35 this week. Orlando had one for under $30. I think you need to check out kayak.com


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 19, 2009)

It's late at night, I'm in a dark room because of the darn bugs, and now the silly things are buzzy my computer screen. Are they trying to tell me something?! Ack!


----------



## olwen (Aug 20, 2009)

Why why why why why why do guys think it's okay to just shout out aggressive sexual coments to women? Why? I'm walking down the street the other day and some guy walked past with two buddies, like freestyling out loud (which is annoying to me too) I wasn't really paying all that much attention to him until I heard the words "fat pussy" (skeeves me out just to type it) as I walked by. It took a moment for me to register it, and once I did he was already a few yards away, and I'm like, What the fuck?!? Gross. Fuckin-A man. Just why? And why, two days later am I still thinking about it?!? I would like to walk down the streets of Manhattan without having to hear that kind of crap from random guys on a semi-regular basis. And I know this probably sounds bad, but it's times like that I'm glad I'm not thin cause I suspect I'd get those kinds of comments way more often and I don't think I could deal with that kind of attention all the time. I don't know how thin women do it.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Aug 20, 2009)

So sorry Olwen..I wonder how knuckle draggers like that would like people making idiotic comments to them..Just try to remember people like that have no manners and really are not worth wasting another moment thinking about them..


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 20, 2009)

Why? Because a lot of guys are idiots, sadly enough.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Aug 20, 2009)

NoWayOut said:


> Why? Because a lot of guys are idiots, sadly enough.



It's also the fact that you're a stranger. The odds are against your paths crossing paths again anytime soon. Thus, there is an odds sense on anonymity to it. Assholes will say nastiness to a stranger, that they would not dare say to someone they knew they might run into again.

Not to mention, the troglodytes who do such are counting on any of the following: 


The woman not hearing/realizing it was directed at her and they get away with it all together,
Knowing they were heard, but hoping the woman would be to embarrassed to retort
Or as in your case, by the time it registered the slur was directed at you, you were out of range to react and/or it just wasn't worth the energy to waste on them.

What's really fucked-up about the whole situation is that they walk away from this with a feeling of smugness. But the insulted female is left holding on to the hurt/anger/frustration of the incident.

Having once been much smaller (though never thin) and speaking with my thin friends who go through the nonsense on a regular basis, I can say it's not any easier. Skin thickening and immediate dismissal of such are just learned at an earlier age.


----------



## graceofangels (Sep 12, 2009)

This my not go here. I don't know if its exactly a bbw complaint...may be just a personal one.

I can't stand how some people can not accept the consequences of their actions. They say whatever and do anything they want. Then try to rationalize an action or phrase that is hurtful by saying the other person caused it. They constantly blame other people for their actions.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 12, 2009)

graceofangels said:


> This my not go here. I don't know if its exactly a bbw complaint...may be just a personal one.
> 
> I can't stand how some people can not accept the consequences of their actions. They say whatever and do anything they want. Then try to rationalize an action or phrase that is hurtful by saying the other person caused it. They constantly blame other people for their actions.



I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## msbard90 (Sep 13, 2009)

sounds like my manager at work.... gawd i hate that lady! She can't be accountable for ANYTHING!!!!


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

I am just so aggravated..Why do people have to stare so hard? I mean seriously I am not the only BBW on this planet and I know they have seen loads others..Why do they act like they have never seen one before...I promise you if I was not such a nice person I would be cussing out people right and left..Ignorant backwoods rednecks!!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Sep 13, 2009)

Stare back. I've even stopped what I was doing to stare back. Eventually they stop staring.


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 13, 2009)

I do that and most will turn their heads but you get the goof balls they think they need to keep staring..I am a natural born smart ass so I usually do a good soft shoe with a big ending and ask them if they like the floor show! Or I ask them if one of my boobs had fallen out and I didn't know it!! I just have to bite my tongue not to tell them off about how rude they are..


----------



## Teleute (Sep 13, 2009)

StarWitness said:


> What bugs the hell out of me is finding a quirky t-shirt that I really like on a quirky t-shirt website... and they don't make women's sizes above an XL.  The kicker is when the men's sizes go up to 3X.
> 
> FAT GIRLS LIKE STUPID PUNS TOO, YA KNOW.



Sooooo.... I realize you posted this, like, ages ago, but when I was poking around the Snorg site I saw that they link to a create-your-own option where you can put their designs on different products, including other shirt styles. The biggest women's I could find was the heavyweight t-shirt which goes up to a XXL, but they also have hoodies, messenger bags, and hats, and some of the other men's styles might work also (I usually find the baseball shirts with the different-colored sleeves to fit better than regular men's t-shirts... I'm not sure if it's the cut or the fabric or what, but they normally don't choke me so much and don't pull as badly on the hips.) Also, some of their products (like the juniors long-sleeved t-shirt) only listed sizes L and XL, and I doubt they only MAKE it in those sizes... so they may have larger sizes on some products that just don't show up when they're out of stock.

Edit: Or you could go to a separate custom shirt maker like http://www.customink.com/ (I've gotten good products from them before, but they only go up to a 3XL in women's, and not in all styles) or http://www.shirtmagic.com/ (no experience with them, but they go up to a 4XL women's in all styles). You'd have to fiddle with the image to get the transparency right and stuff so that it prints nicely, but it would certainly be doable!


----------



## olwen (Sep 13, 2009)

I think women's t-shirts are cut three to four inches smaller all around than men's shirts, even with the extra room for the hips. I just buy men's t-shirts, tho they do tug on the neck and are a bit tight around the hips. Thinkgeek.com and jinx.com have men's shirts that sometimes go up to 5XL I think.


----------



## Fascinita (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not anyone's mother, or anyone's Moral Majority, or a harpy, or a man hater, or a ball buster, or a sex cop, or take-your-pick.

Stop assuming that I'm doing anything but having my say. Stop feeling persecuted or rushing to protect those you wrongly believe I'm persecuting, from my evil claws. 

And believe that I just don't give a rat's ass what you do in your spare time, but if you have something to say out in the open, I do, as well. 

And stop spreading your goofball ideas about who or what I am. You don't know me, fool.

And if you can't or won't quit it, go ahead and PM me a JPG of a gauntlet and it'll be ON.


.
.
.
.
.

Thanks for listening. :happy:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't know Fascie....sometimes it's kinda nice being a ballbuster.....

















Sometimes, it's my fave sport, methinks.......:batting:


----------



## BubbleButtBabe (Sep 20, 2009)

LMAO...I have held that title for a few years!!


----------

